# Dining Plan



## MICP0528 (Jan 27, 2014)

I just received a trade for Disneys Bay Lake Towers first week in August 2014.  My question is with an RCI trade am I able to get the meal plan?  I cannot find anything on line about it and WDW website only list reserving a room with meal plan.


----------



## ineedavacation33 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, you are able to add the dining plan on if you exchange through RCI.  You call the DVC guest services number, (800) 800-9800, and follow the prompts for RCI members.  You can add the DDP up to 48 hours before your trip.  The only "catch" is that is has to be for everyone in your room/party, which I believe is the same rule for non-DVC/timeshare exchange vacationers as well.  You pay for everyone together at one time.  We did this for our last 2 visits.

You also get the Extra Magic Hours benefits and the Magical Express if you exchange through RCI.  There is a small fee, I believe it was about $89 in 2013.  We stayed at BLT in 2012 and VWL in 2013 through RCI exchanges.  Enjoy!


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 28, 2014)

> The only "catch" is that is has to be for everyone in your room/party, which I believe is the same rule for non-DVC/timeshare exchange vacationers as well.



Just wondering - how do they verify this?  Suppose you said it was only 4 people staying in a room and it was really 6?    Let's say you bought two sets of park  hopper tickets separately and were planning to rent a car anyway so the Magic Express didn't matter.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 28, 2014)

OP did NOT ask if they could reserve fewer meals plans than occupants. 

Fee for exchangers is $95 for the week - whether there is 1 person or 6 persons in the room.

Need to list EVERYONE (Before CHECK IN) in the room to get the room keys NEEDED for Extra Magic (park) Hours.... EMHs.


----------



## chalee94 (Jan 28, 2014)

also be aware that the dining plan is not a good deal these days.  if it strikes you as more convenient (even though you will still be paying separately for tips anyway), then it is an option.


----------



## jmpellet (Jan 28, 2014)

We have purchased less than the number in the room.  We don't use EMH, had a rental car, and our YES tickets were separate.  Not sure if this is possible with the new FP+ bands though.  We found the convenience of the counter service plan worth it even though we had a kitchen.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 28, 2014)

You're ELIGIBLE to buy the dining plan, but whether or not you should is an entirely different matter.  It's generally a poor value, unless you have a large ratio of kids (3-9) to adults (10+) and you're planning a lot of character dining.

For adults, you pay about $59/night.  That gets you one snack (up to about a $4 value), one counter service meal (about a $15 value) and one table service meal (up to about a $35 value).

For kids, you pay about $19/night.  That gets you one snack ($4 value), one counter service meal (about an $8 value) and one table service meal (under $10 most places, but up to about $25 for some character meals).

We used to do the "free dining" promotion (back when you could get the regular dining plan with a value resort), and it was pretty easy to get value out of that (relative to a room discount), but it's much, much harder to justify when you have to pay for the dining plan.

If you're planning on dining on site much, what many people find more cost-effective is the Tables In Wonderland card.  It gives a 20% discount for up to 10 people.  You have to be a Florida Resident, AP Holder, or DVC Member to buy one.

Personally, we utilize our kitchen for breakfasts and most dinners, dine off site some, and hit a few of our favorite on site restaurants that are a relatively good value when paying cash.  For instance, I love the fish and chips in the UK, and they're only about $9.


----------



## ineedavacation33 (Jan 28, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> OP did NOT ask if they could reserve fewer meals plans than occupants.
> 
> Fee for exchangers is $95 for the week - whether there is 1 person or 6 persons in the room.
> 
> Need to list EVERYONE (Before CHECK IN) in the room to get the room keys NEEDED for Extra Magic (park) Hours.... EMHs.



Not sure why it is a problem that I addressed another possible question that the OP may have had. I was just trying to provide them with information that they may find useful related to their question on the DDP.  Forgive me.


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 28, 2014)

The only real advantage for DVC guests is that you can get DDP without having park tickets.

That said, I agree with Michael -- DDP is generally not a decent value these days, IMHO.  Unless you have a herd of <10 year-olds.  

There was a time when it was good, but that was several years ago when it was $39 and included both an appetizer and the 18% tip.  Not today.

The question of whether or not you need to have DDP for *everyone* on your reservation is actually quite central to the decision to purchase DDP -- and a very valid point to bring up in any discussion of DDP.  Many people erroneously think they can pick and choose with DDP.  You can't.  If DDP fits your plans, cool.  If not, not.  If that point is not raised, OP could suffer the consequences.  ineedavacation33 did OP a favor by opening that conversation.

The discussion about whether you can _get away_ with only getting DDP for part of your party boils down to one question.  _"If you get caught...how much of a penalty are you willing to pay?" _ 

Paying for DDP for everyone?  Having your reservation canceled?  Having all the DDP's canceled?  What is your pain threshhold?  

If you're gonna act stupid, you gotta be tough.  Cheating with a perk is not only risky, it's just plain stupid.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 29, 2014)

As noted above, stay away from the Dining Plan. 

The only time I feel the Dining Plan is worth the cost is if you have a bunch of kids and are eating all character buffets.


----------



## czar (Jan 30, 2014)

We did sign up for the dining plan, in part because we are bringing 3 young children with us (2 adults) and we'll do a lot of character meals, and also because I am going for a work conference, so it's easier for me accounting-wise.

Question:  we rented DVC points for BWV, and we've gotten lots of stuff to-date (magic bands, welcome packet, etc.), but nothing about the dining plan.  I dont see any info on it.  We did pay for it with our rental (reimbursed the person who rented us the points), but just wanted to confirm that it's not somehting that would be noted somewhere in our materials.  

Thanks


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jan 30, 2014)

Disney does not send out information about the Dining plan with your box package regarding new magic bands and the flash drive.  They should but don't - nothing is missing.  You need to ask them to add it on and pay ahead if you want the dining plan?  If you select the dining plan make sure to make those advanced dining reservations so you will not be disappointed and get all or most of what you want?

You can go directly to Disney's website to view the dining plan and make your reservations.

www.disneyworld.com

You can request the FREE planning DVD and the Disney Vacation Club DVD too if you would like?  

Link to Dining plans: 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/planning-guides/in-depth-advice/disney-dining-plan/

Link to WDW Dining restaurants & reservations - you can also view menus:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/#/reservations-accepted

The dining plan information is not sent out with your package.  If you want the dining plan added on you must call 1-800-800-9800 to add it on no later than 48 hours prior to arrival.  You provide Disney with the names of everyone in your party and ages for the kids. Ask Disney to provide you with you Disney reservation confirmation #.  It is different than RCI's confirmation #.  You can use it and link your dining reservations and information online if you are registered and have an account or create one with My Disney Experience.   

Additionally, if you will be using the Disney's Magical Express Service you should call in and set that up as well?  This is the transportation service that is made available to guests staying at WDW resorts. Call when you have your flight information.  Advance reservations are required.  Disney will mail out luggage tags for you baggage in the mail to place on any checked baggage.  The baggage gets delivered right to your Disney Resort without having the need to pick it up at the airport baggage carousel.   

A great site that lists Disney information & dining menus is www.disboards.com and www.allearsnet.com.  

Another site that I like is www.mousesavers.com ( info about Disney and Orlando area discounts)

You can also look up on these sites the current pricing for the different dining plans.

Have a great Disney trip! 

Cynthia T.


----------



## czar (Jan 30, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> Disney does not send out information about the Dining plan with your box package regarding new magic bands and the flash drive.  They should but don't - nothing is missing.  You need to ask them to add it on and pay ahead if you want the dining plan?  If you select the dining plan make sure to make those advanced dining reservations so you will not be disappointed and get all or most of what you want?
> 
> You can go directly to Disney's website to view the dining plan and make your reservations.
> 
> ...



Thanks Cynthia; reassuring!  We have our dining reservations, our Magical Express confirm, our Magic Bands, and are awaiting the delivery of our tickets.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 31, 2014)

> OP did NOT ask if they could reserve fewer meals plans than occupants.
> 
> Fee for exchangers is $95 for the week - whether there is 1 person or 6 persons in the room.
> 
> Need to list EVERYONE (Before CHECK IN) in the room to get the room keys NEEDED for Extra Magic (park) Hours.... EMHs.



No - the OP didn't I ask, but I did.  Let's say your staying at BLT with two very young children / 4 adults, planning to rent a car so down need Magic Express and don't feel those extra hour perks are necessary for that particular trip (and they could still be used anyway for the kids - just not with all 4 adults right?).  The question is - if you stay in a 2 bedroom in this situation, can you simply say that you are 2 adults / 2 children even if you really have 4 adults staying in your room?  Would this not work?  Seems like the dining plans give you a lot of food - maybe more than you really want per person per day, so it could end up being cost effective this way to be able to share the meals outside of the sit down places.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 31, 2014)

bonk2boy said:


> No - the OP didn't I ask, but I did.  ... don't feel those extra hour perks are necessary for that particular trip (and they could still be used anyway for the kids - just not with all 4 adults right?).  .....



OKAY -- have you stayed ONSITE DVC before?

Have you used the NEW WRIST BANDS? - your park ticket, charging back to room, room key, fast pass --- they are ALL ONE device now.

Most 1st timers DO NOT THINK they will be using EMH or the bus/boat transportation (my sister RENTED a car her 1st onsite stay (May 2013) - one parking lot later, the car was parked at VWL until we left).

And during the 2nd week 5 months later - no car, bus hopping sister, EMH expert, and planning 2 more trips in the following 12 months. Actually, she can't add -- I have 3 trips booked.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 31, 2014)

The dining plan restrictions are certainly something to consider.  If you do the dining plan, it is for EVERYONE on the reservation for the ENTIRE length of the stay.  Plus, all the credits are pooled.  That could all be good or bad, but it definitely needs to be considered.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 31, 2014)

> Most 1st timers DO NOT THINK they will be using EMH or the bus/boat transportation (my sister RENTED a car her 1st onsite stay (May 2013) - one parking lot later, the car was parked at VWL until we left).



When we go to Disney with our kids the first time, I think we would spend the majority of the time in the Magic Kingdom with kids 1-2 years old.  If you are staying at BLT, Disney transportation isn't necessary to get there right?  Also not needed for Epcot.  And with very small kids, I just don't see needing to make use of extra hours in the parks.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 31, 2014)

> The dining plan restrictions are certainly something to consider. If you do the dining plan, it is for EVERYONE on the reservation for the ENTIRE length of the stay. Plus, all the credits are pooled. That could all be good or bad, but it definitely needs to be considered.



What does it mean that the credits are pooled?  Suppose, for example, you had a 2BR for a family of 4 (two very small kids) and then the grandparents came down for only 3 days of the trip.  Could the grandparents just buy park tickets separately and stay in the unit with the family?  Could everyone go out to dinner together and share the credits from the Dining Plan or would Disney somehow know and prevent this?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 31, 2014)

bonk2boy said:


> When we go to Disney with our kids the first time, I think we would spend the majority of the time in the Magic Kingdom with kids 1-2 years old.  If you are staying at BLT, Disney transportation isn't necessary to get there right?  Also not needed for Epcot.  And with very small kids, I just don't see needing to make use of extra hours in the parks.


There's stuff for all ages in all of the parks.  You could go to just MK, but you're going to miss out on about 2/3 of the kids things if you do.  For instance, Epcot is the park you think of us the most "grown up", but it's my kids' favorite.  Also, keep in mind that at 1-2, the kids aren't going to get much out of it, so it's really a trip for the grown-ups anyway.  They're just along for the ride.



bonk2boy said:


> What does it mean that the credits are pooled?


If you're staying for a week with 4 adults and 3 children, it'll show that you have 28 Adult TS meals, 21 Children's TS meals, 49 CS meals and 49 snacks.  It won't distinguish who uses what.  That might be a problem (for instance, if two families share a villa and one family uses more credits than they should).  Or it might be useful (if one guest is just there part of the time and won't be using all his credits, but the others need more credits).  It's just another factor to take into consideration when deciding whether to go with the dining plan or not.



bonk2boy said:


> Suppose, for example, you had a 2BR for a family of 4 (two very small kids) and then the grandparents came down for only 3 days of the trip.  Could the grandparents just buy park tickets separately and stay in the unit with the family?  Could everyone go out to dinner together and share the credits from the Dining Plan or would Disney somehow know and prevent this?


You're not supposed to, but I don't think there's anything that would prevent you from doing it.  If you don't include the grandparents on the reservation, they're not going to get room keys and on-site perks.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks - that makes sense about the credit pooling.  With 2 adults and two kids your are entitled to 4 room keys right?  I don't think young babies will need those.   I know there is stuff to do at Disney for all ages, but most of the rides requiring fast pass aren't for kids under 2 right?  I'm just trying to assess whether it would be a real problem for 2 members of the party not to have the DvC privileges.  Other than getting to Hollywood studios or Animal Kingdom by bus, it doesn't seem it would be a major deal breaker.  Nor would not having extra hours in the parks those days - at least not for us.  Certainly would seem a better alternative than paying 7 days for a meal plan that won't be fully used?


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 1, 2014)

I think virtually everyone who has responded to the thread has already said that the dining plan isn't a good value anyway.  Have you compared prices with just paying for meals OOP, or (if you're eligible to get it) using the TiW card?

You won't get room keys.  They've eliminated those.  Now, you get Magic Bands, and those have the park tickets and room keys integrated combined in them.  If you give the kids' MagicBands to the grandparents, the kids won't have any way to get into the parks.


----------



## czar (Feb 1, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> I think virtually everyone who has responded to the thread has already said that the dining plan isn't a good value anyway.  Have you compared prices with just paying for meals OOP, or (if you're eligible to get it) using the TiW card?
> 
> You won't get room keys.  They've eliminated those.  Now, you get Magic Bands, and those have the park tickets and room keys integrated combined in them.  If you give the kids' MagicBands to the grandparents, the kids won't have any way to get into the parks.



Even though it's easier accounting-wise for me this trip, I'm kicking myself a little for getting the DP. On top of the fact that it's not more cost effective, there are character meals I can't book either because there are no slots available or the ones that are available are during poor times.


----------



## Nahanni (Feb 1, 2014)

bonk2boy said:


> for kids under 2 right?



If kids are under 2, they can join you at character meals at no cost (as long as they don't get their own plates).


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 1, 2014)

czar said:


> Even though it's easier accounting-wise for me this trip, I'm kicking myself a little for getting the DP. On top of the fact that it's not more cost effective, there are character meals I can't book either because there are no slots available or the ones that are available are during poor times.




You can cancel the DDP. 

Once you are in the system, get the TiW card


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 1, 2014)

Nahanni said:


> If kids are under 2, they can join you at character meals at no cost (as long as they don't get their own plates).



Semi-Correct....Under the age 3 kids are free.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 1, 2014)

bonk2boy said:


> What does it mean that the credits are pooled?  Suppose, for example, you had a 2BR for a family of 4 (two very small kids) and then the grandparents came down for only 3 days of the trip.  Could the grandparents just buy park tickets separately and stay in the unit with the family?  Could everyone go out to dinner together and share the credits from the Dining Plan or would Disney somehow know and prevent this?



You can not use children's credit from the DDP on adults. 

You can not have 6 people share a dining plan purchased for four people. The info is all tied to your reservation and magic band.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Mar 3, 2014)

tomandrobin said:


> You can not use children's credit from the DDP on adults.
> 
> You can not have 6 people share a dining plan purchased for four people. The info is all tied to your reservation and magic band.



This sort of situation (extra guests) probably happens often enough that Disney finally found a way to "handle it" within their NextGen Billion Dollar initiative with the Magic Bands. If extra guests also get park admission with the bands, then Disney has the ability to know they are unregistered guests at any Disney resort. Disney can "see" who's magic band is in any particular room during the evening hours.

The only way around this is to leave the Magic Band of the "undocumented guests" in a private or rental car in the parking lot.


----------



## Rob562 (Mar 3, 2014)

DisneyDenis said:


> This sort of situation (extra guests) probably happens often enough that Disney finally found a way to "handle it" within their NextGen Billion Dollar initiative with the Magic Bands. If extra guests also get park admission with the bands, then Disney has the ability to know they are unregistered guests at any Disney resort. Disney can "see" who's magic band is in any particular room during the evening hours.
> 
> The only way around this is to leave the Magic Band of the "undocumented guests" in a private or rental car in the parking lot.



I'm sorry, but I think you're reading *way* too into the Magic Bands/My Disney Experience system...

If you have a resort reservation with 4 people, you'll only get 4 Magic Bands ahead of time. It's as simple as that. There aren't any extra Bands that have to be "hidden" from the system (which does *not* check the occupancy levels of the rooms, btw).

Assuming that DVC units operate the same as regular hotel rooms at Disney, you *can* officially add people to a room after you check in, as long as it doesn't exceed the maximum occupancy of the room. They wouldn't be required to have the same ticket or Dining Plan as everyone else in the room. In that instance they'd get a generic gray Band without their name. It would open the door, that's it. (Though they could also add their own charging account if they wanted, as well as link a separately-purchased ticket. They would *not* be able to get the Dining Plan in any form, though.)

-Rob


----------



## DisneyDenis (Mar 3, 2014)

Rob562 said:


> I'm sorry, but I think you're reading *way* too into the Magic Bands/My Disney Experience system...
> 
> If you have a resort reservation with 4 people, you'll only get 4 Magic Bands ahead of time. It's as simple as that. There aren't any extra Bands that have to be "hidden" from the system (which does *not* check the occupancy levels of the rooms, btw).
> 
> ...



I called DVC Member Services and asked if I pay for the DDP on-line for existing guests on a Travel Plan, then a month later add other guests to the Travel Plan what would happen?  ANSWER: The on-line program would require that I pay for the DDP for the additional guests before they are added to the Travel Plan. Same if added at the Front Desk - their computer would require payment before issuing a magic band. Park tickets are in no way part of this requirement.

So, if someone wanted to have their grandparents stay with them without paying for any pre-existing Disney Dining Plan on the reservation (Travel Plan), then they would have to NOT tell Disney that they are in the room. 

I am not recommending this, but it shows how Disney is enforcing rules and potentially generating extra income from their billion $$ NextGen initiative.

By the way, the DVC CM told me that if I were to decrease the number of guests who are already on the DDP, I would have to call DVC Member services to arrange for the credit. This could not be done on-line.


----------



## czar (Mar 3, 2014)

*Follow-up on our experience*

YMMV, but after regretting the DDP purchase, I'm quite glad we did. First, we got free coffee and soft drinks for the kids each day because we got the refillable mugs. We didn't know that, and I understand they need to be purchased otherwise?  Between the 2 coffees and 2 lemonades for the kids each day, I'm guessing that's about an $8 per day value?  I didn't look at the prices at BW Bakery for drinks. Of course that could be minimized by buying the refillable mugs, but I think they are $18 for length of stay, so the $8 each day for 4 of us seems conservative. 

For the restaurants, we had several great meals, and before drinks and gratuities, our bill was usually in the $110-120 range. For example, we ate at La Hacienda de San Angel. Our 2 entrees were $25, 2 beverages at $2.50, deserts at $8 each and then the kids meals, including appetizer and dessert were $15 each plus the cost of their drink (don't remember). So basically $105 plus tax got us to about $111. We used our snack credits for ice cream bars, starbucks drinks, crepes, etc., so usually somewhere around a $3.50-$4 value. So figure $15 per day?  And the lunches and drinks were usually in the $40-$50 range. For example, at Tangerine, we got the slider and vegetable platters for $15 and $11, respectively, 2 bottles of water ($5), 2 kids meals at $8 each plus drinks and desserts (don't recall prices on those). 

So even using the lower estimates, we "spent" at a minimum about $8 (mug drinks), $40 (lunch), $110 dinner, and $15 on snacks each day, or $173 per day. At $59/each adult and $18/kid, our cost was about $154/day, so I'm fairly certain we ended up a little ahead. 

Anyway, I know there's a lot of info out there about many instances when it's not a good value, and if we qualified for TIW card (which we didn't while there), we'd have been better off using that.  And if we hadn't eaten at some if the places we picked, which were expensive, that would have had an impact too. But for us on this trip it worked out well. Surprisingly easy to use. Didn't have to worry about much. Glad we did it.


----------



## JimMIA (Mar 3, 2014)

There is always a "gotcha!" in cost/value comparisons with things like DDP.  If you compare the cost of DDP to Disney's greatly inflated prices for everything provided by DDP, *OF COURSE* DDP comes out looking good!  

It has to -- that's the comparison Disney wants you to make, because they win every time.

The *best* comparison - especially for folks who have been to WDW several times -- is to what you have _*actually spent*_ in prior trips paying out of pocket.  Those are real numbers based on your *actual* dining pattern -- not some hypothetical model designed to yield a certain result.

There was a time (long ago, and far, far away) when DDP was a very good value.  In those days, DDP was a marketing tool to encourage visitors to stay in onsite Disney _lodgings_.  

Today, DDP has morphed into a profit center for Disney _Dining_.  BIG difference.


----------



## czar (Mar 3, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> There is always a "gotcha!" in cost/value comparisons with things like DDP.  If you compare the cost of DDP to Disney's greatly inflated prices for everything provided by DDP, *OF COURSE* DDP comes out looking good!
> 
> It has to -- that's the comparison Disney wants you to make, because they win every time.
> 
> The *best* comparison - especially for folks who have been to WDW several times -- is to what you have _*actually spent*_ in prior trips paying out of pocket.  Those are real numbers based on your *actual* dining pattern -- not some hypothetical model designed to yield a certain result.



I'm not sure I follow - do you mean based on going out to eat on WDW property or not?  Or people picking certain meals or restaurants to make the DDP a greater value?  My initial concern when I read through this topic was that I'd actually be losing money using the DDP compared to paying ala carte. Either way, we would have eaten in restaurants on site each night and had lunch in the parks each day. We didn't pick restaurants or meals with any intent to maximize the value of the plan. While I don't have prior WDW dining experiences to make a comparison, my wife and I go out to eat locally 2-3 times a month and dinner usually sets us back around $120.  I was actually pleasantly surprised by all of the restaurants - except Chefs de France - that we are in.  Overall, I wouldn't call our choice a great value but would say that we probably saved a few $$ compared to EHSt we would have eaten regardless. 

Would I do the DDP again?  I don't know. It would depend on what the trip was for and if it made better sense to get the TIW card, which we can now get today, the day after we returned, since our AKV contract closed. It would also depend on getting a larger unit, where we'd be more likely to prep dinner at home.


----------



## Rob562 (Mar 4, 2014)

I think what JimMIA was referring to was whether your eating pattern *without* the DDP was the same as it was *with* the DDP. 

If you didn't have the Dining Plan, would you: 

-Really have gotten dessert with every table service meal? 
-With every *counter* service meal? 
-Would you really have eaten 7 table service meals over the course of a week? Or just 2 or 3?

Some people do in fact eat the exact same way as they would on the DDP. They are most likely saving money. But there's a large percentage of people that if they tallied up how they'd *really* eat without the DDP, at best they'd break-even. You also have to factor in the expense of the added tips you're paying on the value of that food that you probably wouldn't have ordered.

To friends who I help plan trips who are interested in the Dining Plan, I tell them that it should really be looked at as strictly a convenience feature, and shouldn't be looked at to try and save money.

-Rob


----------



## czar (Mar 4, 2014)

Yup makes sense. I can definitely ys we would not have gotten dessert at lunch!  So I see the point. Regardless, even if it's not a great value it wasn't as negative as I bought it would be, and I guess that was my point. Probably a wash. 

Hopefully next time we can get a Table in Wonderland card as that seems to be the best value assuming you spend enough on meals. And perhaps my kids will WANT to do character meals then. We had to change some of our reservations after my youngest went nuts at Hollywood and Vine for breakfast. He was okay - and excited - at a distance but as soon as those characters got close that was it!


----------

